# Carbon fiber vinyl



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

A few pics of what ive done so far.. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice, looks good


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

That looks very nice!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

How hard was it to cut out for the gas cap door and the trunk chrome trim? I thought about doing those in either black or carbon fiber.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Looks awesome! How long did it take to do?


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

It takes a lil time and definently have to have good patients. I didnt do everything at once either.. the rear chrome wasnt to hard, just make sure u dont cut the material until u have it just right ( I made that mistake and wasted a section) the gas cap is tricky because of the constent curve.. Just use a hair drier to heat the vinyl and stretch it a little so the ends dont bunch up. Gas cap took mabey 7 min, the rear chrome took aboit 30 cause I had to do it twice, plus cut out the license plate lights and the trunk release button, the bowties take mabey 10 a piece and the interior takes the longest ( I think I spent almosr 40 min on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pics of in progress on parts

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Finished up the center area.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice, I might do my gas cap now too. I've been dying to do my interior pieces and the steering wheel, pretty much get rid of all the silver inside.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thats how I feel. I already have a silver car... no need for more silver with all the chrome. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 14x4 (Aug 24, 2013)

tsblu22 said:


> Finished up the center area.


Very nice job. It looks great.

Do those pieces just snap in and out?


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes they just snap out... just do it slowly

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

how the **** did you do that silver u trim in one piece??


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

was the rear chrome piece able to snap out or did you have to wrap it while it was on the car?

looks great though my man!

Sent from the one and only Galaxy S3-SS.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

14x4 said:


> Very nice job. It looks great.
> 
> Do those pieces just snap in and out?


Here is a link with helpful threads on the different pieces.

How to remove Silver Trim Pieces for Steering Wheel, Speedometer, Dashboard, Shifter


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I took both pieces off and did them sepretly. Used a solid single piece of c.f. vinyl and cut as I went on both pieces. On the upper par I recommend taking off the a/c vents from the trim once removed.. makes it easier to apply the vinyl.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice:goodjob:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tsblu22 said:


> I took both pieces off and did them sepretly. Used a solid single piece of c.f. vinyl and cut as I went on both pieces. On the upper par I recommend taking off the a/c vents from the trim once removed.. makes it easier to apply the vinyl.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Where did you find a big enough piece? The best quality ones here are the short rolls thats only good enough for badges and the trunk lid at best. The bigger sheets are printed Christmas paper.

If you have the patience, the steering wheel bowtie is soo worth it. If you are super super patient, the one on the keys can be done as well. I’m not that patient; a sharpie would do for all I care!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I used metro black 3d carbon fiber vinyl. Got it off amazon for 11 bucks including shipping. Came in a 1x4 foot roll. I bought 2 of those and after everything ive done ro my car I still have 2 feet of the stuff left..
As for the steering wheel.. u gave me a new weekend project.. ill post a pic once im done

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not going to lie to you, with a brand new razor it took me 3 tries. It's soo small you won't waste much material if you have to take a few stabs at it. My issue was the razor dragging it as I cut horizontally.​


----------

